# Upgraden, aber was ?



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde,

wollt mir mal wieder nächsten Monat was für meinen Pc gönnen. 

Ich poste erst einmal mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 + Mugen 2
Mainboard: GA-770TA-UD3
RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 2x
Graka: MSI RADEON HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition, 3072 MB DDR5
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz 
Netzteil: enermax modu82+ 425 Watt 
Festplatte Samung Seagatel 2x 320gb und Western Digial 640 GB
SSD:Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Auflösung 1680x1050

Ich spiele sehr viel Egoshooter Spiele, ala BF3, Bf4 und was es sonst noch so gibt, auf diesen Grafikniveau. Ich höre außerdem sehr sehr viel Musik mit diesen Pc. Übertaken hab ich eigentlich derzeit bzw in der Zukunft nicht vor. Ich hoff ihr könnt mich da gut beraten, was ich so an diesen PC upgraden kann/sollte, so das auch ein wirklicher Leistungsnachweis SPÜRBAR wäre.

Mein Budget beträgt an die 400 €

Ich danke schon mal für die zahlreichen Antworten.

MfG

Shox


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Wie alt ist dein NT? Für so viel Geld kriegen wir schon etwas


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie alt ist dein NT? Für so viel Geld kriegen wir schon etwas



Oh da müsste ich nun echt lügen, das hab ich bei mein 1.  selbstgebauten PC mitbestellt, war glaub ich 2008. Somit so 5-6 Jahre alt, hab aber bis heute kein Problem damit gehabt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2014)

Das Ding gibt es seit 2008 und wird auch seit längerem nicht mehr angeboten, von daher sollte man sich einen Neukauf mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich würde es ja mal mit OC bei der CPU versuchen


----------



## Panagianus (25. April 2014)

400
Sind nen super budget,
mit oc : i7 4770k
             Gigabyte z87x hd3
ohne:    Xeon e3 1230v3
             Gigabyte ga h87 hd3


----------



## facehugger (25. April 2014)

Wie ich so oft sag, wenn du nirgends wirkliche Performance-Probleme hast, brauchst du auch kein Geld verbrennen Allenfalls dein Saftspender könnte z.B. durch ein E9 450W ersetzt werden...

*@Panagianus:* zum daddeln reicht ein i5 dicke

Gruß


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

Also mit Xeon so

1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)

Summe aller Bestpreise: 344,25 Euro

Mit i5 so

1 x Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80646I54440)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)

Summe aller Bestpreise: 293,52 Euro

Lohen sich die 50€ wirklich so sehr?

Gibts vllt noch ne Alternative zu den Netzteil? Hät gern eins mit Kabelmanagment, da ich das ganz gut fande, bei mein jetzigen NT.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W 

Zum zocken reicht ganz klar der Intel Core i5-4570
Wenn der nicht mehr kann, zockst Du mit dem Xeon auch nix mehr.

Klar ist der Xeon eine echt klasse CPU und kann HT, aber wirklich nötig ist der nicht.
Ein paar Spiele profitieren etwas davon, nicht viele und wenn, dann auch nir ein bisschen (BF3/4)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Also da muss du das 480er Modell nehmen.


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W
> 
> Zum zocken reicht ganz klar der Intel Core i5-4570
> Wenn der nicht mehr kann, zockst Du mit dem Xeon auch nix mehr.
> ...


 
Wieso auf einmal ein Intel Core i5-4570 ? Wo sind den da so groß die Unterschiede zu meinen, außer die 0,1 ghz mehr ?

Und mal ne ganz andere Frage, sollt ich vllt noch warten mit mit den Pc kaufen? Wirds in den nächsten 2-3 Moanten irgendwas großartiges geben, ala CPU oder sonst irgendwie was ?

Zum Netzteil: Gibts da auch ne andere Alternative noch, für vllt weniger Geld aber trotz KM ? Preis find ich irgendwie ein bissichen heftig für diese Wattleistung


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

http://pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Xeon-E3-1230-v3-Test-1099616/

Hier ein Test. 

Bei NTs bezahlt man nicht für Wattleistung sondern für Technik, Multi-Rails usw.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

Kannst auch denn 4440 nehmen.
Der 4570 boostet ein kleines bisschen höher, ist aber auch vernachlässigbar.

Zum Herbst kommt der Haswell Refresh, braucht man nicht drauf warten, verpasst Du nix.

Ende des Jahres kommen die neuen Maxwell Grakas, die könnten eventüll ein Knaller sein.
Nix genaues weiss man aber noch nicht .

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W
Dann würde ich eher auf modular verzichten und das E9 450 Watt nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2014)

Der Nachfolger wird derzeitig kein großer Wurf, von daher kannst du jetzt zuschlagen. Der 4570 geht per Turbo bis 3,6Ghz der 4440 nur bis 3,3.
 In deiner Klasse macht CM ja keinen wirklichen Sinn da du quasi eh alle Kabel brauchst


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Maxwell soll eh teuer sein  nix für normale Gamer .


----------



## Goyoma (25. April 2014)

Darkshox schrieb:


> Preis find ich irgendwie ein bissichen heftig für diese Wattleistung



Qualität hat seinen Preis!


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger wird derzeitig kein großer Wurf, von daher kannst du jetzt zuschlagen. Der 4570 geht per Turbo bis 3,6Ghz der 4440 nur bis 3,3.
> In deiner Klasse macht CM ja keinen wirklichen Sinn da du quasi eh alle Kabel brauchst


 
Ja das dacht ich mir gerade irgendwie auch, hab selber noch mal nach geschaut und ich benutz jetzt schon alle Kabel

Also wäre das sinnlos, also bleibts auf jeden Fall bei den E9 450

Ich glaub bei der CPU nehme ich dann den Intel Core i5-4440, außer jemand kann mich da wirklich umstimmen 

Vielleicht noch ein Kühler und ein neues Gehäuse dazu ? Und wie schaut es für die Zukunft aus mit ein besseren Bildschirm bzw eine größere Auflösung ?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

Weise Entscheidung


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

Preis: 294,43

1 x Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80646I54440)	bei Mindfactory	149,08	 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3	bei Mindfactory	76,79	 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)	bei Mindfactory	68,56	 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)


So würde es nun aussehen, dann ist ja noch 100€ drin


----------



## Goyoma (25. April 2014)

Darkshox schrieb:


> besseren Bildschirm bzw eine größere Auflösung ?



Kein Problem, der 4440 und dein Restsystem machen das ohne Probleme mit.


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Kein Problem, der 4440 und dein Restsystem machen das ohne Probleme mit.


 
Ok, kenn mich jetzt bei den Monitoren gar nicht so aus, was gibts den da so für Gute für so ca 250€ ?

Kann mir dan ja noch einen nach kaufen in den Moant darauf, da meiner auch schon bald 6 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Slanzi (25. April 2014)

Würde dann noch einen CPU-Kühler holen, damits immer schön leise bleibt:

Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Edit: Reicht dir dein Monitor nicht mehr? Welche Auflösung hat er?
Und wenn wir dir einen empfehlen sollen, welche Größe soll es sein? 22", 24" etc.?

Wegen nem GEhäuse würde ich mich bei Fractal Design mal umsehen (siehe Post von Rosigatton).


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

Könnte die 7950 noch ganz gut befeuern : QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II Multi TRUE10 TRUE 10 Matte 27zoll 2560x1440 Monitor | eBay 

Sehr gute Gehäuse : 

Produktvergleich Fractal Design
Produktvergleich Corsair
Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Hier der Thread


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

Och gleich ein 27"er ? Würde das auch bei diesen Pc flüssig alles laufen ?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (25. April 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W
> 
> Zum zocken reicht ganz klar der Intel Core i5-4570
> Wenn der nicht mehr kann, zockst Du mit dem Xeon auch nix mehr.
> ...



Mit der Aussage hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht, aber ich persönlich würde mir dennoch den Xeon holen. 100 Euro hat er noch über und so eine CPU kann man ja lange nutzen (siehe meine CPU, hätte nicht gedacht das es sich immernoch nicht lohnt einen neuen PC zu bauen). Man weiss ja nicht was sich in den nächsten Jahren in Sachen Nutzung von HT so tut, aber weniger wird es mit Sicherheit nicht  Man ist auf der sicheren Seite und ärgert sich später nicht am falschen Ende gespart zu haben, zumal der Mehrpreis hinsichtlich der voraussichtlichen Nutzungsdauer der CPU nicht die Welt ist.


----------



## Raeven (25. April 2014)

wie wäre ein neuer Bildschirm mit Full HD oder mehr ? So in Richtung 27"


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. April 2014)

Ich würde wenn ich du wäre folgendes machen :

Ein Neues Netzteil kaufen und den rest sparen!

Ein neues Netzteil damit du sicher gehen kannst das alle Schutzschaltungen funzeln .


Ich selber habe noch ein I5 2500 k (von 2011) und warte bis 2016 auf Anständige,bezahlbare 6-8 kerner Intels . Dort kannste dann ein Komplettes System kaufen . Damit wärst du 2016 Aktuell .

Mit deinem System kannst du ja noch zocken . 


Ansonsten würde ich dann zu einem I5 greifen . Grafikkarte bleibt ja und somit hast du auch kein FPS wunder mit der 7950 OC .

Spar lieber für 2015/16 und dann kauf Richtig ,mit Salat und Pommfrites 




> Och gleich ein 27"er ? Würde das auch bei diesen Pc flüssig alles laufen ?



die Auflösung treibt die FPS nach unten , nicht die Zoll Größe !


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Darkshox schrieb:


> Och gleich ein 27"er ? Würde das auch bei diesen Pc flüssig alles laufen ?



Jap  viell. Kantenglättung aus .


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Ich würde wenn ich du wäre folgendes machen :
> 
> Ein Neues Netzteil kaufen und den rest sparen!
> 
> ...


 

Sorry hab mich da vertan, das wusst ich schon mit der Auflösung, aber trotzdem danke nochmal. Was kann man den da so empfehlen für 250-300€ beim Monitor und würde das mit mein PC passen, wenn ich nur das NT upgraden würde? Wäre der PC dann immer noch leistungsstark ?

Könnte evtl ja versuchen zu overclocken


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

Wie gesagt, die 7950 könnte noch einen WQHD (2560 x 1440) ganz gut befeuern 

Klar wäre für so einen eine R9 290 besser, aber eine stärkere als die 7950 kann man ja später mal nachrüsten


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. April 2014)

> Was kann man den da so empfehlen für 250-300€ und würde das mit mein PC passen, wenn ich nur das NT upgraden würde? Wäre der PC dann immer noch leistungsstark ?



Das Netzteil Kostet keine 250 euro  

Da dein Enermax schon wie ich gelesen habe 5 jahre auf den Buckel hat ,kann keiner dir dafür Garantieren das alle Schutzschaltungen Funktionieren . Abermals könntest du das neue das du dir ja kaufst auch noch später nutzen ,falls du Neu aufrüstest .
Der PC wird durch ein Netzteil nicht schneller ,aber sicherer!" Zu mal das die Netzteile von 2008 nicht die Funktionen haben wie heute .

Meine Freundin hat ein Phenom II X6 1055T ---7950OC  drin wie du .. Sie zockt damit heute auch sehr gut und muss keine Abstriche machen . Ich gehe davon aus das eine Neue CPU nicht 100% Sinnvoll ist .Kommt auf dich an ,ob es auch wert ist .


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Das Netzteil Kostet keine 250 euro
> 
> Da dein Enermax schon wie ich gelesen habe 5 jahre auf den Buckel hat ,kann keiner dir dafür Garantieren das alle Schutzschaltungen Funktionieren . Abermals könntest du das neue das du dir ja kaufst auch noch später nutzen ,falls du Neu aufrüstest .
> Der PC wird durch ein Netzteil nicht schneller ,aber sicherer!" Zu mal das die Netzteile von 2008 nicht die Funktionen haben wie heute .
> ...


 
Hab mein Post verbessert, wollt ehr nach den Monitor in der Preisrichtung fragen


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

Produktvergleich LG Electronics 27"

P/L Könige sind die Koreaner : QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II Multi TRUE10 TRUE 10 Matte 27zoll 2560x1440 Monitor | eBay

Absolut seriöse Händler mit sehr gutem Support.

Zum reinlesen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. April 2014)

Ich würde mir keinen 2560x1440 kaufen ,da der TE ja nicht wirklich die Leistung hat um das ganze Anständig zu befeuern .

Lieber später einen richtigen 4 k Bildschirm kaufen . 1080 p ist ja gut genug . 2560x1440 oder 1920x1080 .. ist nicht viel Unterschied . 

 Der TE muss entscheiden was ihm wichtig ist .


----------



## Darkshox (25. April 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Ich würde mir keinen 2560x1440 kaufen ,da der TE ja nicht wirklich die Leistung hat um das ganze Anständig zu befeuern .
> 
> Lieber später einen richtigen 4 k Bildschirm kaufen . 1080 p ist ja gut genug . 2560x1440 oder 1920x1080 .. ist nicht viel Unterschied .
> 
> Der TE muss entscheiden was ihm wichtig ist .



Also reicht die Leistung dan ehr nicht mit meinen AMD und der 7950 ?


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. April 2014)

Darkshox schrieb:


> Also reicht die Leistung dan ehr nicht mit meinen AMD und der 7950 ?



doch , je nach spiel müsstest du aber in der Optionen die Grafik runterschrauben um mehr FPS zu bekommen .  


Hier ist mal ein 24 Zoll (1920x1080) mit 2 ms Reaktionszeit zum guten Preis . Bei Alternate kostet dieser Monitor Meistens mehr wie bei anderen händler . Ist jetzt mal nur ein Beispiel .

BenQ


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

Ein TN Panel würde ich nicht mehr kaufen.

Dieser AOC ist auch sehr gut : AOC i2369Vm, 23"

Zwischen 1ms und 10ms merkt man eh keinen Unterschied.
Der AOC ist auf jeden Fall voll spieltauglich 

Etwas besser wäre noch der LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23"


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> 2560x1440 oder 1920x1080 .. ist nicht viel Unterschied .



Das sagen nur Leute die noch nie einen Monitor mit WQHD gesehen haben.


----------



## SaftSpalte (26. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das sagen nur Leute die noch nie einen Monitor mit WQHD gesehen haben.



wer hat denn gesagt das ich sowas noch nie gesehen habe? 2560x1440 ist zwar besser ,aber dafür muss man den auch mit Pixeln beschießen.

Der TE hat keine gute Hardware und spielt momentan auf 720p . Somit muss man nicht auf 1440 p umsteigen . Reine Fehlentscheidung nun 300 euro +++ auszugeben .

Ausserdem Gewöhnt man sich an die 1440p .

1440p ist zwar gut aber noch zu teuer und eigentlich nur für Menschen die sich mit nichts zufrieden geben oder Geld zuviel haben. 

Ich selber gebe mich mit meinem 29 zoll (2560x1080) zufrieden ,da ich 2016 sowieso was neues kaufe . ist zwar ein schickes ding ,läuft und so >>> Unnötig


In meinem Freundeskreis sitzt der Geldbeutel auch immer locker und somit kaufen die sich auch teilweise das *Neuste* ,überzeugen konnte mich nur wenig .


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2014)

Eine 7950 ist immer noch saustark  und die reicht für alles


----------



## Darkshox (26. April 2014)

Hab mal gerade versucht das Ganze zu übertakten.

Bin irgendwie nun bei 3,7 Ghz, wenn ich Prime und auf diesen Blend Test gehe zeigt es mir in SpeedFan 


http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenanntslk365bqxt.jpg

Passen die Temps? Oder stimmt da irgendwie was nicht? Was is den bitte Temp3 ?
Höher komm ich auch irgendwie nicht, bei 3,8 geht er zwar an aber wen ich Prime starte kommt nach paar Sek ein Bluescrenn......


Bei 3,9 geht er gar nicht mehr an ^^


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Nimm mal CPU-Z ist übersichtlicher. 
Das du den Xeon kaum übertakten kannst, ist normal.


----------



## Darkshox (26. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nimm mal CPU-Z ist übersichtlicher.
> Das du den Xeon kaum übertakten kannst, ist normal.


 

Hab den AMD P2

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenanntzgh3oxu2es.jpg


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Ups. 
Konnte nicht genau rauslesen, welche CPU du hattest. 

Welches Board und welchen Kühler hattest du nochmal?


----------



## Darkshox (26. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ups.
> Konnte nicht genau rauslesen, welche CPU du hattest.
> 
> Welches Board und welchen Kühler hattest du nochmal?


 

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 + Mugen 2
Mainboard: GA-770TA-UD3


----------



## Rosigatton (26. April 2014)

Hiermit liest man aus : Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Eine 7950 ist immer noch saustark  und die reicht für alles



ja , aber nicht für 1440 P

hier mal ein kleiner test : Battlefield 3

1.920 x 1.080, 4x MSAA + FXAA/16:1 HQ-AF     *51 -54 FPS*


--------------------

2.560 x 1.600, 4x MSAA + FXAA/16:1 HQ-AF     *31 -33,6 FPS* 


Und das bei einer anständigen CPU und Restsystem .  Bei anderen Games sieht das nicht besser aus .

Ich habe die 7950 OC selber hier liegen . Ich weiss was sie kann und wo sie schlapp macht .


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Das WQHD viel Leistung zieht streitet hier keiner ab. Nur das es unnötig ist, ist falsch.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das WQHD viel Leistung zieht streitet hier keiner ab. Nur das es unnötig ist, ist falsch.



Klar ist es nicht ganz unnötig.. Den Monitor kann man ja noch lange nutzen. 
In meinen Augen wäre ein Netzteil wichtiger.


----------



## Darkshox (27. April 2014)

So  hier nochmal ein Screnn

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenanntlpbdr6nj3e.jpg

Was ist den bitte Temperatur 3? Und passen die Temps so ?

Wie würd ich den noch höher kommen bei der Taktrate ?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Sry, das ich das ganze nochmal her hol

Hab gesehen es gibt heute bei zack zack Gehäuse und NT Flash, welche NT kann man den so empfehlen, außer die schon Genanten ?


Weniger als 500 Watt reichen doch völlig aus oder ?

Ich hoffe jemand liest es noch und kann bis dahin antworten, 18 Uhr gehts los


Mein System hat sich bis jetzt nicht verändert, war irgendwie nicht nötig, aber NT kann man ja immer wieder mal mal wie hier das gesagt wurden ist

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 + Mugen 2
Mainboard: GA-770TA-UD3
RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 2x
Graka: MSI RADEON HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition, 3072 MB DDR5
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz 
Netzteil: enermax modu82+ 425 Watt 
Festplatte Samung Seagatel 2x 320gb und Western Digial 640 GB
SSD:Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Auflösung 1680x1050



das hier z.B, auch wens nun mehr als 500 hat?

http://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/Pure-Power-CM-L8-530W-Netzteil/html/product/1153471?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Um welche Hardware geht es genau?
Hast du einen Link?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Was meinst mit Hardware, in den Thread gehts eigentlich um ein Upgrade von mein System, aber derzeit brauch ich das irgendwie nicht, bis auf das Netzteil und das Gehäuse die wollt ich nun mal erneuern


nacher kommt hier um 18 uhr en flash nur mit gehäuse und netzteile da wollt ich dan halt da zuschlagen, wenn ich hier das ok bekomme

https://www.zackzack.de/html/index.html (ich hoffe der link ist erlaubt)



Sowas zb den ich wirds dan dort geben

http://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/Pure-Power-CM-L8-530W-Netzteil/html/product/1153471?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Hast du dich neu angemeldet?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du dich neu angemeldet?


 
hast mal pn, es ging wirklich nicht anders, als mich neu anzumelden

Wollt auch net gleich extra neuen Thread aufmachen, ich bin 1 die gleiche Person nur mit anderen Acc, der anderen geht einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Du hast meine Antwort auf die PN.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Hier nochmal das System


CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 + Mugen 2
Mainboard: GA-770TA-UD3
RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 2x
Graka: MSI RADEON HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition, 3072 MB DDR5
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz 
Netzteil: enermax modu82+ 425 Watt 
Festplatte Samung Seagatel 2x 320gb und Western Digial 640 GB
SSD:Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Auflösung 1680x1050

Beim Gheäuse muss ich da wirklich irgendwas beachten, außer genung Slots für Festplatten ?



Wie sieht es den mit den hier gleich aus einfach, ausverkauft ist egal, geht nur um die Hardware, Preis ist wirklich auch scho fast egal

http://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/Pure-Power-CM-L8-530W-Netzteil/html/product/1153471


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt Zack Zack angeguckt aber ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. 
Das Pure Power ist nicht empfehlenswert.
Was gibt es noch? Oder weißt du das erst ab 18Uhr?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Ja leider erst, 18 Uhr, das ist der .....


Nur ich dachte ich frage schon mal vorher welche man derzeit so empfehlen kann 
Ich denke, es werden scho einige Markenteile dabei sein, die sehr schnell dan weg sein werden^^


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Dann schauen wir um 18Uhr genau nach.
Wie sieht denn das Budget aus? Was kannst du für das Case und das Netzteil ausgeben?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir um 18Uhr genau nach.
> Wie sieht denn das Budget aus? Was kannst du für das Case und das Netzteil ausgeben?


 
200-300 ist mei Budget, billiger natürlich auch ^^


Können wir gerne machen um 18 Uhr genau da sein Case ist ja eh Geschmack, aber weger den NT halt,

Oder am besten in ein Bundle, das wäre das beste vom besten


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

300€ ist schon eine Menge für Case und Netzteil.
Da geht auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Die CPU sollte auf jeden Fall gewechselt erden, die Graka ist Top


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Ja. mit den 300€ könnte man einen i5 samt H97 board kaufen. Ein Case ist dann sicher auch noch drin.
Das Netzteil könntest du erst mal weiter nutzen und es später gegen ein E10 tauschen.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. mit den 300€ könnte man einen i5 samt H97 board kaufen. Ein Case ist dann sicher auch noch drin.
> Das Netzteil könntest du erst mal weiter nutzen und es später gegen ein E10 tauschen.



Mhh, nun wieder doch ganz upgraden ?

Weiß nicht sagte ja auch es geht auch weniger Geld

Bringt ein Upgrade wirklich so viel Power mehr???


Lieber nicht so auf DDR 4 warten bis das mehr im Standard ist ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. mit den 300 könnte man einen i5 samt H97 board kaufen. Ein Case ist dann sicher auch noch drin.
> Das Netzteil könntest du erst mal weiter nutzen und es später gegen ein E10 tauschen.



Das ist eine Super Idee  einverstanden , Lieber Te?
Es wäre schon sehr nötig


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

ShoxandPichu schrieb:


> Mhh, nun wieder doch ganz upgraden ?
> 
> Weiß nicht sagte ja auch es geht auch weniger Geld
> 
> ...


 
Der AMD ist echt schon alt. Je nach dem was du spielst kann ein Upgrade eine Menge bringen.
Und DDR4 lohnt einfach nicht da kein Unterschied in der Leistung zu DDR3.

Wie gesagt. Neue CPU und neues Board. Den Rest lässt du.
Neues Case ist sicher auch noch drin und das Netzteil tauscht du aus wenn du wieder etwas Geld hast.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der AMD ist echt schon alt. Je nach dem was du spielst kann ein Upgrade eine Menge bringen.
> Und DDR4 lohnt einfach nicht da kein Unterschied in der Leistung zu DDR3.
> 
> Wie gesagt. Neue CPU und neues Board. Den Rest lässt du.
> Neues Case ist sicher auch noch drin und das Netzteil tauscht du aus wenn du wieder etwas Geld hast.



Maximal 1 Anbieter für alle Artikel:

1) Preis: 228,18

1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)	bei Mindfactory	153,33	+6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3	bei Mindfactory	74,85	+6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)


 Und Gehäuse dann nacher kaufen ?

Kühler noch drauf beim CPU? Ich hatte schon lang kein boxed mehr, ist es wirklich so laut?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Nein der Intel Boxed ist ok. Allerdings kannst du deinen CPU kühler sicher übernehmen wenn er für 115x Bohrungen hat


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Das geht.
Du hast ja noch etwas Budget offen bei 228€. Also ein Case.
Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nein der Intel Boxed ist ok. Allerdings kannst du deinen CPU kühler sicher übernehmen wenn er für 115x Bohrungen hat


 
Ich glaube das hat er nicht bin ich mir aber nicht sicher aber ok

Was sagte zu der Config ist das auch mit mein jetzigen Komponenten tragbar ?

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 + Mugen 2
Mainboard: GA-770TA-UD3
RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 2x
Graka: MSI RADEON HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition, 3072 MB DDR5
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz 
Netzteil: enermax modu82+ 425 Watt 
Festplatte Samung Seagatel 2x 320gb und Western Digial 640 GB
SSD:Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Auflösung 1680x1050


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Was ist mit deine Konfi?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Der Mugen 2 müsste ein Kit für Sockel 1156 haben.
Das passt auch auf Sockel 1150. Musst mal schauen ob du das noch hast.
Ansonsten kannst du auch erst mal den Boxed nehmen. Der Intel boxed ist wesentlich leiser als der AMD Boxed.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Ob man diese hier dan auch so kaufen könnte

Preis: 228,18

1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)	
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3	bei Mindfactory	74,85


Ok ich werd das mal schauen ob der noch ein Kit hat, wen nicht boxed, weil übertakten tu ich eigentlich nicht 



Netzteil reicht dann auch beim neuen System aus, nur jetzt nur noch weger der Sicherheit?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Warte doch mal bis 18Uhr. Mal schauen was dann preiswerter ist.
Vielleicht kriegst du ja ein Board etwas preiswerter.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warte doch mal bis 18Uhr. Mal schauen was dann preiswerter ist.
> Vielleicht kriegst du ja ein Board etwas preiswerter.


 
Sorry, es wird dort um 18 Uhr NUR um Gehäuse und Netzteile gehen, das sieht man auf der Seite und das hat auch ein Mod dort schon gegesagt



So neue Sachen werden dort ehr wenige kommen, ab und an mal Grakas oder CPU´s aber dan etwas ältere, die dan meinen PC dan langsamer machen würden


Das Bundle oben kann man aber so kaufen ? Geld hätte ich

Meine Graka hat ich damals für 201 € bekommen, das war aber riesen Glück ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Ach so.
Dann vergiss Zack Zack und kauf dir einen neuen Unterbau plus neues Case.
Case kannst du ja dort schauen ob da was brauchbares dabei ist.
Netzteil nimmst du erst mal wieder das Seasonic und kaufst dir später ein neues.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Dann vergiss Zack Zack und kauf dir einen neuen Unterbau plus neues Case.
> Case kannst du ja dort schauen ob da was brauchbares dabei ist.
> Netzteil nimmst du erst mal wieder das Seasonic und kaufst dir später ein neues.


 
Ok, ich denke so werd ich das machen

Kannst was vorschlagen oder einfach das was ich gepostet hab geht schon ?

Edit/ Sry, das ich dich "verbesser" aber beim NT hab ich das enermax MODU82+ 425W oder ist das das gleiche nun ^^?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Ach so. 
Enermax.
Ist die gleiche Soße wie Seasonic. 

Lass uns mal wegen des Case warten. Du schaust welches dir gefällt.
Mit dem restlichen Geld wird dann das neue Board und die neue CPU gekauft.

Kannst du den Rechner umbauen?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Enermax.
> Ist die gleiche Soße wie Seasonic.
> 
> ...


 
Jap, ich könnte den selber bauen alles, das wäre kein Problem eigentlich


Beim Geld wens eng wird könnte ich Notfalls noch was drauflegen so 50€, aber nur im aller Notfall


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

CPU und board hast du ja schon geguckt und sieht gut aus.
Und ein Case wirst du sicher für 50€ bekommen.
Du bleibst also unter 300€.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

Hm... Also dein Sys scheint mir doch i.O. Übertakte die cpu (sollte mit deinem Mugen auf locker 4 Ghz möglich sein) und klatsch 4gb Ram dazu... Dann sind alle deine Komponenten auf einer Ebene. Jetzt einen 300 Euro i7 oder einen 230 Euro i5 samt neuem Mainboard einzubauen bringt nichts bei der Graka. Am besten du wartest erstmal... Der 4770k kostet gerade mal 100 Euro weniger als Intels 5820K und die Preise für ddr4 und die Mobos werden garantiert auch bald fallen...


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Mhh, echt wirklich schwere Entscheidung, in den Spielen bin ich derzeit schon zu frieden, nur man weiß nie was in Zukunft kommt

Wart ma mal noch die halbe Stunde ab was es da so alles gibt dan schauen wir mal

Case wollt ich eigentlich schon mal ein neues holen


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Wie gesagt. Kommt darauf an was du spielst.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Kommt darauf an was du spielst.


 
BF4, CSS, GTA5 endlich, ehr Shooter


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Wie bei "der Graka? " Die Grafikkart ist sehr gut. Ich würde neu kaufen. Wenn's dich noch nicht in den Fingern kribbelt oder du noch keine Schmetterlinge im Bauch hast kannst du natürlich erst übertakten und so auf 1151(??) Warten


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

ShoxandPichu schrieb:


> BF4, CSS, GTA5 endlich, ehr Shooter


 
Also da lohnt der Wechsel schon.
Der i5 ist klar schneller als der AMD.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Warten wir mal ab was da gleich alles kommt, dann entscheide ich nun weiter, was ich kaufen werde

Wie gesagt Case sollte auf jeden Fall her,da kommt das halt gerade perfekt ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Dann schau nach dem Case und danach guckst du was du noch so an Knete locker machen kannst.
Gerade für GTA 5 lohnt sich ein Wechsel zum i5 auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann schau nach dem Case und danach guckst du was du noch so an Knete locker machen kannst.
> Gerade für GTA 5 lohnt sich ein Wechsel zum i5 auf jeden Fall.



Ok, ich werd so denk ich 50-60 für das Case da denk ich ausgeben ich hoff da ist halt wirklich was irgendwas Brauchbares dabei für mich


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Ist ja gleich 18Uhr.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ja gleich 18Uhr.


 

hahah am Ende viel Wind und es kommt gar nix dabei raus^^

Hoff ich aber nicht


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Wenns bei Zack Zack nichts wird schaue ich solange die Landtagswahlen an.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

oh Nein... Du erinnerst mich an meinen, über alles geliebten Powi LK, dem ich morgen wider beiwohnen darf;D Danke für den tip mit den Landtagswahlen....


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

So wie schauts aus gleich NT dort holen ?

Sind da welche gute dabei, wie gesagt da kenn ich mich gar nicht aus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Was sind da welche bei? Liste einfach mal rein paar Angebote auf


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Cooler Master
650W Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement "G650M"
Fractal Design
650 Watt Netzteil "Fractal Design Tesla R2"

be quiet!
Netzteil "STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W CM"

be quiet!
Netzteil "STRAIGHT POWER 10 400W

Aerocool
Netzteil 450 Watt "AP-450"

Aerocool
Netzteil 550Watt "AP-550"


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Das E10 ist gut aber was kostet es?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das E10 ist gut aber was kostet es?


 

60€ kostet es bei 400 watt 85 bei 500


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

ShoxandPichu schrieb:


> 60&#128; kostet es



400er  oder 500er?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 400er  oder 500er?


 
Siehe oben ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Das 400 Watt Modell reicht für deinen Rechner aus.
Aber schau erst mal nach dem Case und dann nach dem Unterbau. Das Netzteil kannst du auch noch nächsten Monat kaufen.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Zalman
ATX Gehäuse "Z11 Plus"


Würde ich nehmen kostet 45€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Wenn es dir gefällt


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Also ehr nein zum Netzteil dan ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

ShoxandPichu schrieb:


> Also ehr nein zum Netzteil dan ?



Wenn Threshold sagt du kannst es behalten kannst du das tun... wenn es dir in den Fingern kribbelt kauf es dir


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenn Threshold sagt du kannst es behalten kannst du das tun... wenn es dir in den Fingern kribbelt kauf es dir



ok hab das NT nun sein lassen, weil ich mit mein jetzigen 0 Probleme eigentlich habe, Case hab ich nun gekauft für 45 €


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Case ist i.O. Muss ja dir gefallen.
Die Frage ist eben das Geld.
Wenn du noch Knete hast um CPU, board und Netzteil sofort kaufen zu können dann mach das.
Wenn das Geld nicht reicht dann nimm erst mal CPU und Board. Das Netzteil kaufst du dann wenn du wieder Geld hast.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Case ist i.O. Muss ja dir gefallen.
> Die Frage ist eben das Geld.
> Wenn du noch Knete hast um CPU, board und Netzteil sofort kaufen zu können dann mach das.
> Wenn das Geld nicht reicht dann nimm erst mal CPU und Board. Das Netzteil kaufst du dann wenn du wieder Geld hast.


 

Das Geld hätte ich auf jeden Fall, aber NT lass ma glaub ich aber CPU und Board eigentlich schon

250€ so


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Was meinst du?
Hab deinen Satz jetzt nicht verstanden.


----------



## HMangels91 (14. September 2014)

ShoxandPichu schrieb:


> Zalman
> ATX Gehäuse "Z11 Plus"
> 
> Würde ich nehmen kostet 45€



Das z11 ist cool habe aber es durch ein shinobi ersetzt. Die Lüfter sind relativ laut also brauchst noch evtl 2 80er und auf jedenfall 2 120er


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> Hab deinen Satz jetzt nicht verstanden.




Sorry naya für Board und CPU nun, ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, da Geld hätte ich, aber bringt das wirkliche so enorme Power ?


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Das z11 ist cool habe aber es durch ein shinobi ersetzt. Die Lüfter sind relativ laut also brauchst noch evtl 2 80er und auf jedenfall 2 120er




Hab die meist nie an auch bei mein jetzigen nicht, die müssten dan wirklich schon sehr laut sein, das teste ich erstmal nun



/edit sry für Doppelpost, dachte es wird automatisch zsm gemacht ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

ShoxandPichu schrieb:


> Sorry naya für Board und CPU nun, ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, da Geld hätte ich, aber bringt das wirkliche so enorme Power ?


 
Wie gesagt. Du spielst mit einem recht alten AMD Prozessor und meinst dass das noch reicht.
Der i5 ist aber deutlich stärker. Du wirst eine Menge Power dazu kommen und schon laufen die Games auch besser da der i5 die Grafikkarte viel besser antreiben kann als der AMD.

Wenn du das Geld hast dann tausch die beiden Sachen aus. Du wirst auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied merken.
Und wenns Geld für das Netzteil noch reicht dann kauf es gleich mit.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Du spielst mit einem recht alten AMD Prozessor und meinst dass das noch reicht.
> Der i5 ist aber deutlich stärker. Du wirst eine Menge Power dazu kommen und schon laufen die Games auch besser da der i5 die Grafikkarte viel besser antreiben kann als der AMD.
> 
> Wenn du das Geld hast dann tausch die beiden Sachen aus. Du wirst auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied merken.
> Und wenns Geld für das Netzteil noch reicht dann kauf es gleich mit.


 

Ok, ich denke das werd ich in naher Zukunft dan tun.

Nochmal um ganz sicher zu sein das hier

Preis: 228,18

1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)	bei Mindfactory	153,33	+6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3	bei Mindfactory	74,85


passt dann auch mit mein jetziger Hardware zusammen?RAM? Graka? Festplatte? Nun auch das neue Gehäuse

Ich konnte eigentlich kein Fehler erkennen, aber ihr habt viel mehr Ahnung


Welches NT sollte es dan für die Zukunft sein, so das ich nicht mehr hier schreiben muss ? Dieses E10 Straight Power 400 Watt ?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Keine Sorge. Das passt alles mit den neuen Sachen.
RAM kannst du weiter nutzen.

Wegen des Netzteils kannst du dich einfach noch mal melden wenn du eins kaufen willst.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Das passt alles mit den neuen Sachen.
> RAM kannst du weiter nutzen.
> 
> Wegen des Netzteils kannst du dich einfach noch mal melden wenn du eins kaufen willst.




Ok, gut

Weger den i5, was genau ist der Unterschied bzw welcher ist da besser

Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

den hier hat auf jeden Fall mein Freund und der is da mit sehr zufrieden, ist der nun besser/schlechter, als der von mir genahnte ?

Lohnen sich da diese 10€ ?


Oder ist das schon die neuste Serie ? Der 4460 ?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Dein Freund hat noch den normalen Haswell.
Du könntest den Haswell Refresh nehmen.
Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der hat 100MHz mehr Takt und hätte dadurch mehr Leistung als der i5 deines Freundes. 
Also 3% mehr Leistung.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dein Freund hat noch den normalen Haswell.
> Du könntest den Haswell Refresh nehmen.
> Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der hat 100MHz mehr Takt und hätte dadurch mehr Leistung als der i5 deines Freundes.
> Also 3% mehr Leistung.


 

Sorry, stehe gerade irgendwie aufn Schlauch, also die 10€ lieber einstecken und einfach den 4460 nehmen ?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

du kannst den 4460 nehmen. Der 4590 hat halt den höheren Turbo Modus und dadurch etwas mehr Leistung.
Ob du aber den Aufpreis von 15€ dafür bezahlen willst musst du wissen.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> du kannst den 4460 nehmen. Der 4590 hat halt den höheren Turbo Modus und dadurch etwas mehr Leistung.
> Ob du aber den Aufpreis von 15€ dafür bezahlen willst musst du wissen.


 

Ok danke, ich denk ich werd den 4460 nehmen


Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für alles!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Also, im neuen Sonderheft steht das ein neuer i5 von einem der grösseren Modellen x4 965 95 % mehr Leistung bringt


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Der i5 wischt mit dem AMD den boden auf und zwar gewaltig.


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Also, im neuen Sonderheft steht das ein neuer i5 von einem der grösseren Modellen x4 965 95 % mehr Leistung bringt



Also gute Entscheidung zu upgraden ? ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

ShoxandPichu schrieb:


> Also gute Entscheidung zu upgraden ? ^^


 
SEEEEhr gut. Darf ich fragen wann du die CPU gekauft hast? Ein Freund hat sich die CPU vor einem Jahr in einem "Gaming PC" andrehen lassen zusammen mit einer XFX HD 77x0 und 250 GB HDD


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> SEEEEhr gut. Darf ich fragen wann du die CPU gekauft hast? Ein Freund hat sich die CPU vor einem Jahr in einem "Gaming PC" andrehen lassen zusammen mit einer XFX HD 77x0 und 250 GB HDD




Meinst du den AMD ??

Wen du das meint vor ca 4 Jahren 

Die Graka und RAM hab ich dan halt nach gerüstet mal,


edit, so hab nochmal geschaut es gibt den Thread sogar noch wo ich gefrag habe, dieser ist schon von 2009^^

Also ca 5 Jahre alt ist diese CPU nun ^^(hatte sie noch bis jetzt nicht ausen)

ich weiß nicht ob erlaubt, aber was könnt ich nur für die alten cpu und board nun verlangen ? 

50 € ?

oder zu optimistisch, es läuft ja eig noch gut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Wow das ist aber ziemlich alt. Gab es damals nur 775 oder auch 1156?
Wertschätzeungen bist du im Marktplatz besser aufgehoben


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

DoppeltPost


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Ach egal ich versuch mal mein Glück irgendwo bei ein Freund oder so vllt braucht jemand was 

Kauf mir das denk ich nacher bei Mindfactory um 00:00 ^^


Würde das System eig auch auf 1920x1080 richtig gut laufen ?

Keine Ahnung wollt vllt den hier mir kaufen nächsten Monat

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00KS5Y6VG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


Oder ehr nicht ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Ja würde Top laufen. Allerdings it der Monitor kin gutes Angebote. Uff ips pnel achten


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

Nein! Der Monitor ist für das gebotene viel zu teuer!
Nimm lieber den


----------



## ShoxandPichu (14. September 2014)

Ok, danke Jungs !


----------



## Darkshox (11. April 2016)

Sers Leute,

hab wieder mal ein Problem


Will jetzt net extra ein Thred aufmachen

UNd zwar hats mein Gehäuse und Mainboard zerhauen genau wie mein Bildschirm, bitte fragt nicht wie ^^



Nun brauch ich was neues 


Mein BUdgetr liegt so bei ca 600€


Die Graka, RAM, SSD und HDD müssten noch gehen


Bin leider gar nicht mehr up to date was hardware angeht.


Was könnt ihr mir den empfehlen ??


----------



## Maddrax111 (11. April 2016)

Um nicht 14 Seiten lesen zu müssen,was hast du für eine CPU,GPU?


----------



## Darkshox (11. April 2016)

Bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher aber CPU ist

i5 4460 und Graka diese hier

*MSI RADEON HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition, 3072 MB DDR5*


----------



## Maddrax111 (11. April 2016)

Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Optional: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland falls du nur 8 GB haben solltest. RAM ist mom sehr billig
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW/860-BBCV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit RAM nicht ganz 400 Euro.


----------



## Darkshox (11. April 2016)

Ich habe aber schon 8 GB RAM wie soll ich das den machen ?? 

Den anderen einfach wegwerfen oder wie ??


Netzteil ist ein altes enermax 424 Watt soll ich das gleich mit austauschen ??


----------



## Maddrax111 (11. April 2016)

Wie alt ist es denn,mit der 7950 möglichwerweise noch vertretbar das weiter zu nutzen.

Wieso wegschmeißen? Das neue Mainboard hat doch 4 Slots für RAM Riegel. Wichtig nur auf die Latenzen/Taktung zu achten. Wenn du nur 1333er haben solltest dann natürlich auch 1333 dazu kaufen und nicht 1600. Aber bei einem Thread aus 2014 dachte ich das es eher 1600er RAM ist den du schon hast.


----------



## Darkshox (11. April 2016)

Ja 4 Slots und ich hab ja jetzt schon 4x2 GB dann ist ja kein PLatz mehr da ? Oder bin ich gerade dumm ?


Die Graka würde ich eigentlich gern behalten sofern die noch geht ^^ 

Wie schauts mit ein Netzteil aus ? AUch direkt neu kaufen ?


----------



## Maddrax111 (11. April 2016)

Okay, Das es 4mal 2 GB sind ging aus deinem Posting so nicht hervor.  Dann entweder so lassen oder die 4*2 verkaufen und 2*8 kaufen. Auf Dauer sind 8 GB etwas wenig. 
Wie alt ist das Netzteil? Ubnd welches Modell ist es genau?
Die Graka kannst du behalten,kein Problem.


----------



## Darkshox (11. April 2016)

das hier ist es

Enermax MODU82+ 425W ATX 2.3 (EMD425AWT) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


Also soll ich den RAm kaufen und den anderen verkaufen ???


----------



## Maddrax111 (11. April 2016)

Es wäre keine schlechte Idee aber auch kein Muss. Es ist aber absehbar das 8 GB RAM auf Dauer etwas wenig sind. Kannste auch einfach 2*4 kaufen. 28 Euro ist ja überschaubar und hast dann 12 GB drin. 2 der 2 GB Riegel kann man ja als Reserve weglegen.

Solange das Netzteil keine Probleme macht würde ich es behalten,bei einer neuen GPU aber defintiv wechseln.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

Das ist schon grenzwertig. Das Modul 82+ stammt aus 2008. Also 8 Jahre, das ist schon eine Hausnummer.
Da kann es nicht schaden, das Netzteil demnächst mal zu ersetzen.


----------



## Darkshox (12. April 2016)

Welches soll ich denn bestellen ?

Brauch Mainboard Gehäuse NT und Bildschirm

BUdget hätte ich so ca 600-700€

Ich denke da geht was ^^


----------



## Trollherbert (12. April 2016)

Du kannst das von Maddrax nehmen, ich denke der CPU-Kühle wird nicht größer als 165mm sein?


Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Als Netzteil ein be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Damit bist du bei Knapp 230€, aber du bist dir sicher, dass deine Grafikkarte und CPU noch Funktionieren nichts verbogen, zerquetscht oder abgebrochen ist oder was auch immer bei dir passiert ist?
Wegen Monitor musst du erst mal sagen was da deine Vorgaben sind, größe, Auflösung, 144Hz?...aber da kenne ich mich nicht mit den P/L-Verhältnis aus.


----------



## Darkshox (12. April 2016)

Trollherbert schrieb:


> Du kannst das von Maddrax nehmen, ich denke der CPU-Kühle wird nicht größer als 165mm sein?
> 
> Als Netzteil ein be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Damit bist du bei Knapp 230€, aber du bist dir sicher, dass deine Grafikkarte und CPU noch Funktionieren nichts verbogen, zerquetscht oder abgebrochen ist oder was auch immer bei dir passiert ist?
> Wegen Monitor musst du erst mal sagen was da deine Vorgaben sind, größe, Auflösung, 144Hz?...aber da kenne ich mich nicht mit den P/L-Verhältnis aus.





Ich hab den Standart Kühler 
die Graka kann ich leider nicht testen erst wenn der PC da ist, aber die schaut soweit in Ordnung aus ^^


WIe du/ihr aber auf 230€ kommst frag ich mich bei mir kommt das bei gh raus


Geizhals Deutschland




Das Problem ist einfach ich kann den PC nicht mehr starten da des gehäuse nicht geht und sonst weiß ich nicht wie man ein PC starten kann ^^


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

Du musst einfach nur die beiden Piins kurzschließen, an denen der Power Knopf hängt.
Das kannst du mit einer Büroklammer machen oder einem kleinen Schraubendreher.


----------



## Darkshox (12. April 2016)

Das kabel ist gerissen ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll ich will da auch jetzt nicht mehr kaputt machen

Sagt einfach was ich bestellen soll

Wenns nicht geht dann kann ich es ja immer noch zurück schicken


Oder ein Foto oder so ich versteh das gerade leider nicht sorry =(


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

Wieso gerissen?
Du musst am Mainboard die beiden Pins überbrücken, an denen der Power Knopf vom Case angeschlossen ist.
Dann startet der Rechner.


----------



## Darkshox (12. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso gerissen?
> Du musst am Mainboard die beiden Pins überbrücken, an denen der Power Knopf vom Case angeschlossen ist.
> Dann startet der Rechner.




Ja wie gesagt die sind kaputt ich kann den PC einfach nicht mehr starten, egal was ich mache

Vllt kannste des mir mal per Foto zeigen




Da sind 2 Kabel und die sind einfach gerissen beim Startknopf vom Gehäuse und nun will ich halt auch nicht mehr kaputt machen


Ich bin leider auch nicht daham das ich es euch zeigen könnte wie es ausschaut, erst heute Abend


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

Du musst die beiden Pins *am Mainboard* überbrücken. Mit dem Case hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Darkshox (12. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst die beiden Pins *am Mainboard* überbrücken. Mit dem Case hat das nichts zu tun.




Sorry das ich gerade so dumm frage aber was ist mit diesen Pins gemeint ?


PINS mainboard - Google-Suche



Welches von denen da ?




Will einfach nicht noch mehr schaden anrichten als es sowieso schon ist


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

Nein. 
Ich erkläre es nochmal.
Die Kabel vom Case schließt du ja ans Mainboard an.
Also Power Knopf, Resett Knopf, LED und HDD.
Dort, wo du ans Mainboard den Power Knopf anschließt, sind ja zwei Pins. Plus und Minus.
Dieses beiden Pins musst du einfach nur am Mainboard überbrücken, dann startet der Rechner.
Denn was anderes macht der Power Knopf ja auch nicht, wenn du den betätigst.

Schau auf das Foto, danach musst du suchen.


----------



## Trollherbert (12. April 2016)

Also laut Geizhals kostet das Gehäuse ca. 70€, das Netzteil ca. 93€ und das Mainboard ca. 65 €.

70€ + 93€ + 65€ (macht bei meinem Taschenrechner) = 228€

Ich hab wie gesagt keinen Monitor aufgelistet, aber da du sagtest u hast 600-700€ Budget, hast du noch genug um dir einen schönen und guten Monitor zu kaufen.

Aber wie du es geschafft hast Gehäuse, Mainboard und Monitor gleichzeitig zu schrotten und bei deinem Gehäuse Kabel durchtrennt wurden, unglaublich . Ist dir auf die eine Seite ein 5 Tonnen Amboss draufgefallen?  

Edit: Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Bist du dir sicher das dein Mainboard defekt ist?


----------



## Darkshox (12. April 2016)

Ich bin ein voll honk


Das Mainboard ist schrott !! Da geht nix mehr, das weiß ich zu 100%

DIe batterie und alles ist zerlegt ich brauch wie gesagt ein neunes Mainboard, ne andere Lösung gibts nicht 




Monitor hab ich nun den hier bestellt 

Dell U2414H 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


ist das ok ??



Wie ich das geschafft habe frag ich mich selber, war voll voll kane hacke ^^


Bei GH


Komm ich nun auf diesen Preis



Geizhals Deutschland



Ich geh dann mal heim und mal mal ein Foto vom Mainboard dann könnt ihr ja sagen ob ich es noch retten kann


----------



## Trollherbert (12. April 2016)

Jo, den Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich ja nicht drin, kannst du so nehmen, wenn du bei Mindfactory bestellst bist du bei 256€, aber das musst du wissen.

Edit: Könnte sein das beim Gehäuse noch Versandkosten drauf kommen, weiß ich aber nicht genau.
           Die Dell Monitore sollen nicht schlecht sein, ob er ok ist musst du dann selbst wissen, die haben alle Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Darkshox (12. April 2016)

Trollherbert schrieb:


> Jo, den Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich ja nicht drin, kannst du so nehmen, wenn du bei Mindfactory bestellst bist du bei 256€, aber das musst du wissen.
> 
> Edit: Könnte sein das beim Gehäuse noch Versandkosten drauf kommen, weiß ich aber nicht genau.
> Die Dell Monitore sollen nicht schlecht sein, ob er ok ist musst du dann selbst wissen, die haben alle Vor- und Nachteile.



Hab mir den Dell Monitor erst mal bestellt, sollte Donnerstag kommen. denke der wird mir zum zocken reichen ^^


Hab nun mal ein Foto vom Mainboard gemacht ist leider nicht das beste


Könnt ja sagen ob ich da was retten kann ^^


http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2016041217yd4tnoxaw8.jpg




Mein alter RAM ist dieser hier 


G.Skill Value DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




vllt könnt ihr dann ne gh liste machen was ich bestellen soll will da jetzt kein fehler machen =(


----------



## Trollherbert (12. April 2016)

Also rein optisch sieht das Mainboard noch ok aus oder ist irgendwo etwas abgebrochen oder Pins verbogen, was ich nicht sehe, weil das Bild nicht die beste Qualität hat ?
Vom Bild aus gesehen auf der  linken Seite wo das Netzteil ist, da ist auf dem Mainboard ne ganze Pinreihe, mittig waren dort kleine Stecker von deinem Gehäuse (da hängt auch noch ein grüner, wenn ich das richtig sehe) da müsste auch bei 2 Pins "PW_On" stehen oder was ähnliches und die beiden Pins sollst du Kurzschließen. Das hatte dir Threshold vorhin erklärt.
Dafür musst du aber wieder die Stecker von deinem Netzteil dran machen und dann müsste man sehen, ob der Rechner noch lebt. Ansonsten noch mal in das Handbuch vom Mainboard gucken und dann siehst du welche stecker alle dran sein müssen.


----------



## Darkshox (14. April 2016)

So hol den Thread nochmal her

Monitor kam vorhin, sieht schon mal tauglich aus

Hoff der ist dann auch gut kann ja leider noch nicht testen^^

Das hier wollte ich heute Nacht dann bestellen


NEUER PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2016)

Kannst du machen.


----------



## Darkshox (14. April 2016)

ok danke !


----------



## Darkshox (18. April 2016)

Muss den Thread nochmal her holen ^^

Soweit geht alles, will ich den PC aber mit der Graka starten, macht er es leider nicht =(

Denkt ihr nun die is kaputt ??

Hab auch leider keine mehr oder keinen wo ichs testen kann 


Die lüfter drehen sich auf jeden Fall noch ^^


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2016)

Hast du die Stromversorgung an die Karte angeschlossen?


----------



## Darkshox (18. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Stromversorgung an die Karte angeschlossen?



soweit ich des sehe ja ^^

hab beim Netzteil pcie 1 und 2 angeschlossen und die die 2 dinger dann an der graka
der lüfter von der Graka geht ja auch an, nur der PC startet dann einfach nicht

so über die CPU läuft er einwandfrei 


Kkönnte auch ein Foto machen falls notwendig


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2016)

Komisch, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte defekt ist.
Mach mal ein Bios Resett und dann startest du mit der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Darkshox (18. April 2016)

Dann bleibt einfach der Bildschirm weiß und das Licht leuchtet davon


Steck ich wieder auf CPU um kommt Bild ^^


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2016)

Darkshox schrieb:


> Dann bleibt einfach der Bildschirm weiß und das Licht leuchtet davon
> 
> 
> Steck ich wieder auf CPU um kommt Bild ^^



Schau mal im Bios ob die GPU aktiviert ist oder nur die iGPU.


----------



## Darkshox (18. April 2016)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Schau mal im Bios ob die GPU aktiviert ist oder nur die iGPU.




Wo genau steht das ?

hab mal was mit onboard und pci e ausgewählt was standart sein sollte


beides geht nicht =(


Frag mas lieber gleich so

Welche soll ich kaufen ^^

Budget ist maximal 300€


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. April 2016)

Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand aus der Helferliste vorbeischauen?


----------



## Darkshox (19. April 2016)

Ja bin da schon mit jemad in kontakt

Wochenende vllt

Er meinte aber auch graka


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

Hört sich danach an.
Kannst du dir von wo eine Grafikkarte mal ausleihen? Muss ja keine starke sein, einfach eine, die ins Board passt um zu gucken, ob dann ein Bild kommt.


----------



## Darkshox (19. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich danach an.
> Kannst du dir von wo eine Grafikkarte mal ausleihen? Muss ja keine starke sein, einfach eine, die ins Board passt um zu gucken, ob dann ein Bild kommt.



Ja mach ich heut dann weiss ich mehr
So gegen 9 kann ich mehr sagen


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

Sag bescheid, wenn du mehr weißt. Nicht dass der Slot am Mainboard kaputt ist.


----------



## Darkshox (19. April 2016)

So Graka kaputt^^

Hab nun allerdings1 Monat Zeit zum kauf
Hand ist im Gibs

1080 ist Auflösung

Gespielt wird so gut wie alles

Meiste aber Egoahooter

Budget maximal 300€


----------



## Darkshox (10. Mai 2016)

Sorry für Doppelpost

Die neuen Grakas wurden ja angekündigt

Wie schaut es damit nun aus, sollte ich so eine holen ?

Glaub auf 1 oder 2 Monate warten kommts ah net mehr an ^^


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

Warte, bis die Customer Karten kommen. Das sollte im Juni der Fall sein.


----------



## Darkshox (10. Mai 2016)

Ok

Werd ich machen


----------



## CEKAYS (10. Mai 2016)

Für 300€ wist du sicher keine GTX 1070 bekommen muss also auf Polaris warten.


----------



## Darkshox (10. Mai 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Für 300€ wist du sicher keine GTX 1070 bekommen muss also auf Polaris warten.




Bissi Geld könnt ich noch drauf legen so ist es dann nicht ^^


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Für 300€ wist du sicher keine GTX 1070 bekommen muss also auf Polaris warten.



Er kann ja noch etwas sparen.


----------



## Darkshox (7. Juni 2016)

Gibt schon ne Tendenz wo das ganze hin gehen wird?

Lieber eine von den alten oder dann direkt auf neue Gen setzten? Weiß seit keine Hellseher, aber evtl kann ja jemand was aus Erfahrung abschätzen


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

Immer das neuere Produkt kaufen.
Dafür werden die Treiber entwickelt, daran ist der Hersteller interessiert.


----------



## Darkshox (20. Juli 2016)

Gibts schon nun mehr ^^

budget 300€


----------



## Stuart0610 (20. Juli 2016)

Darkshox schrieb:


> Gibts schon nun mehr ^^
> 
> budget 300€


Zur Auswahl stehen die 1060 und die 480.

1060 ist stärker als die 480, doch die 480 hat eindeutig mehr Zukunftspotenzial, da sie in DX12/Vulkan besser abschneidet und zudem noch 2GB VRAM mehr hat.

Die Customs der 480 brauchen aber noch etwas bis sie im Handel zu kaufen sind.


----------



## Darkshox (20. Juli 2016)

Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stehen die 1060 und die 480.
> 
> 1060 ist stärker als die 480, doch die 480 hat eindeutig mehr Zukunftspotenzial, da sie in DX12/Vulkan besser abschneidet und zudem noch 2GB VRAM mehr hat.
> 
> Die Customs der 480 brauchen aber noch etwas bis sie im Handel zu kaufen sind.




Danke, hab ich dan also auch so verstanden, dann wart ich nochn bissi^^


----------



## Darkshox (29. Juli 2016)

Wollte nur sagen das ich mir den noch geholt habe

Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hoff war keine schlechte Wahl, brauchs nur weger der Kühlung, habe kein overclocken vor

Wie schauts bei den Graka aus ? 


Für die Graka hab ich so an die 300€ Budget gedacht, hoff da geht dann bald was gutes


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

Na ja, 2500rpm wirst du schon hören.


----------



## Darkshox (30. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, 2500rpm wirst du schon hören.




Also lieber einen anderen ?

Welche gibts den dann so bis 20€


Selbst der jetzige Intel boxed Kühler ist für mich kaum hörbar, selbst mit Gehäuse offen, so schlimm kann das Teil doch dann nicht sein

Hör meist Musik/Spiele mit Kopfhörer


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

Dann probiere es aus.
Ich würde aber den Ben Nevis nehmen.


----------



## Darkshox (30. Juli 2016)

Also ich behalte ihn mal, ich höre da absolut nix 

Reicht für mich alle male


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2016)

Dann passt es.


----------



## Darkshox (20. August 2016)

So hat sich bei den Graka nun schon bissi was getan ?

Ende August wollte ich mir eine holen

Budget ist 300€

PC ist dieser hier außer die Graka

NEUER PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2016)

Nach 20 Seiten sollte wohl mal eine Entscheidung fallen 

Haswell ist nicht mehr aktuell, Skylake ist das Maß der Dinge 

Den Rest erspare ich mir jetzt mal, das machen dann die Kollegen


----------



## Darkshox (20. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nach 20 Seiten sollte wohl mal eine Entscheidung fallen
> 
> Haswell ist nicht mehr aktuell, Skylake ist das Maß der Dinge
> 
> Den Rest erspare ich mir jetzt mal, das machen dann die Kollegen




Em sorry, ich upgrade meine PC meist alle 3-4 Jahre und mach deswegen net immer neuen Thread auf

Mein jetziger PC ist ja oben gelistet, das ist ja net schwer zu klicken,

Es geht nur um die Graka, CPU oder sonstiges muss nicht upgegraded werden

Hier wurde mir nur gesagt ich soll noch ein bissi warten dann melden


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

Ach so, den Rechner von oben hast du schon? Nur die Karte fehlt?


----------



## Darkshox (20. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, den Rechner von oben hast du schon? Nur die Karte fehlt?




Genau das ist mein jetziger ohne die Graka halt

CPU wurde vor ca 2 Jahren aufgeräustet, der RAM ja jetzt vor 1 Monat und wollte halt nun auf die neue Gen der Grakas warten


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, den Rechner von oben hast du schon? Nur die Karte fehlt?



So sieht es aus


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

Dann kauf dir die RX480 und gut.


----------



## Darkshox (20. August 2016)

ja welches modell denn

dachte auch an 480

PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sowas hier einfach ? ^^


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

Ja, kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Darkshox (20. August 2016)

Ok,

werd ich dann wohl nehmen, hoff hab dann wieder Ruhe die nächsten 3 Jahre


----------



## Darkshox (24. August 2016)

Sry das ich nochmal poste

Das hier wird dann nun mein Rechner

NEUER PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Passt das alles ?

Hab alles da außer die Graka, die dauert leider =(

Festplatten war ich zu faul ^^


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2016)

Da könnte man schon mal über andere Komponenten nachdenken


----------



## Darkshox (25. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da könnte man schon mal über andere Komponenten nachdenken



Ist das dein ernst gerade ? ^^

Der PC wurde vor 2 Jahren komplett neu gemacht, nur neues Baord RAM und CPU wird knapp mit Geld dann knapp

Muss das den sein ?

Evtl hast du auch verstanden das ich das so kaufen möchte? Ich habe alles von oben da außer die Graka, die würde ich kaufen und der PC würde dan im endeffekt so ausschauen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. August 2016)

Neues Board und CPU brauchst du auch gar nicht, die beiden reichen noch locker aus. Die 480 rein und glücklich werden 

Einzig über eine SSD könntest du mal nachdenken


----------



## Darkshox (25. August 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Neues Board und CPU brauchst du auch gar nicht, die beiden reichen noch locker aus. Die 480 rein und glücklich werden
> 
> Einzig über eine SSD könntest du mal nachdenken




Das meinte ich ja das ich meine Festplatten nicht gelistet habe, da war ich dann doch zu faul ^^

Habe 2x 220 gb ssd 1x 500 gb und 1x 2 tb platte, das reicht 

Die Mist ist es gibt einfach keine verfügbaren Karten und hätte gern BF 1 Beta getestet, aber ohne Graka wird da nix laufen ^^

Und weiß jemand was es mit dieser Version auf sich hat ?

PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil V2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was beutetet den das V2 ?


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2016)

Ja eben, eine SSD ist jetzt eigentlich schon Pflicht 

Die HDDs habe ich mittlerweise alle verbannt aus dem Rechner,

habe aber nicht solche großen Datenmengen zu verwalten 

V2 bedeutet ein anderes BIOS und ein höheres Powerlimit


----------



## Darkshox (26. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja eben, eine SSD ist jetzt eigentlich schon Pflicht
> 
> Die HDDs habe ich mittlerweise alle verbannt aus dem Rechner,
> 
> ...




 Konnte heute nun eine verfügbare ergattern, evtl kommt sie ja dann schon morgen

Hoff wird mit den Ding erst mal Ruhe ham

Über den Platz im, Gehäuse mach ich mir evtl noch Sorgen, das werd ich dann aber sehen


----------



## Darkshox (30. August 2016)

Hab nun die Graka, leider geht es nicht damit zuspielen =(

Hab es über HDMi laufen, Treiber installiere ich immer diesen hier

non-whql-win7-64bit-radeon-software-crimson-16.8.2-rc4-aug11

Wen ich Spiel starte, läuft es im Hindergrund aber es bleibt der Win7 Desktop

Weiß jemand weiter ?

Alte Intel treiber hab ich deinstalliert

Würd so gern BF 1 morgen spielen ^^


Edit///

naja nun gehts irgendwie^^

BF1 läuft auf Ultra auf  FULL HD mit 70-80 FPS


----------



## Darkshox (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, ich bins mal wieder 

Ich wollte für Mitte/Ende Dezember mal wieder mein Pc upgraden

Mein jetziger Pc ist dieser hier(ohne Festplatten)

alt PC Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


Der Pc sollte wie immer hauptsächlich fürs spielen gedacht sein

Budget beträgt 350-400€ 

Leider hab ich die letzte Zeit mich so gut wie 0 mit Hardware beschäftigt 


Meine Idee wäre das hier

neu Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Oder doch lieber ein 8 Kerner, falls es das Geld zulässt, eventuell könnte ich noch was drauf legen  ?

Für Graka hab ich leider derzeit nicht das Geld über


----------



## Lordac (31. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

limitiert dich im Moment irgend etwas, welches Netzteil hast du, und ist eine SSD vorhanden?

Der oben in diesem Unterforum angeheftete Fragebogen ist immer sehr hilfreich !

Man könnte in einem ersten Schritt eine neue Grafikkarte (z.B. MSI GTX1660Ti Armor) und ein neues Netzteil (z.B. Pure Power 11 500W) kaufen.

Die andere Möglichkeit ist erst den Unterbau zu erneuern:

*CPU: *Ryzen 5 3600
*CPU-Kühler*: Ben Nevis Advanced*, *Brocken ECO Advanced *oder* Mugen 5
*Mainboard:* MSI B450-A Pro Max
*RAM: *G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 

Man könnte natürlich auch den Ryzen 7 3700X und ein aktuelles Mainboard (z.B. Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite) nehmen, aber das wird dann spürbar teurer.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Darkshox (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ja ich habe 2 SSD´s und 3 Festplatten, die brauch ich nicht neu kaufen

Welches Netzteil ich derzeit nutze weiß ich leider nicht, es ist glaub ein enermax oder bequit 425 Watt und schon sehr sehr alt


1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC? 
**CPU:*Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
*Mainboard:*ASRock H97 Anniversary
*RAM:*Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB 2x
*Grafikkarte: *PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil, 8GB
*Netzteil:  *kann ich leider nicht genau beantworten enermax/beqiut 425 Watt
*Gehäuse: *Nanoxia Deep Silence 3*

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?
**1920x 1080 Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8*

*3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
Ich denke mal stark die CPU

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
Dezember

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?
nein

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
ja

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
350-400, ich könnte aber was drauf legen,

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
Egoshooter, RPG´s 

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
hab genug

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche?
nein

*Ich hatte es eigentlich so vor das ich nun erstmal den Unterbau erneuer und dann nächstes Jahr die Grafikkarte, da ich leider nicht das vorhandene Geld für beides habe, aber ich denke ehr die CPU ist das was limitiert


----------



## Lordac (31. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

in den Anmerkungen zu den Fragen im Fragebogen, findest du eine "Kurzanleitung" wie du deinen PC auf den Prüfstand stellst.

Auf kurz oder lang bietet sich bei dir aber sowohl ein Tausch vom Unterbau, als auch der Grafikkarte an, du könntest nur schauen was sich zuerst am meisten lohnt.

Ein neues Netzteil macht dann in jedem Fall Sinn!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Darkshox (31. Oktober 2019)

Also erst mal wollte ich auf jede Fall die CPU ändern, die ist auf jeden Fall der Schwachpunkt am jetzigen PC

Wie viel Geld müsste ich den fürn 8 Kerner Setup System benötigen ?

Netzteil muss ich auf jeden Fall neu kaufen, das ist so alt mein jetziges, dass des überhaupt noch geht wundert mich


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2019)

Für 400€ kannst du dir einen neuen Unterbau kaufen.
Also Ryzen 2600 plus B450 plus 16GGB RAM plus neues Netzteil.


----------



## Lordac (1. November 2019)

Servus,





Darkshox schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld müsste ich den fürn 8 Kerner Setup System benötigen?


wenn der Unterbau möglichst lang genutzt werden soll, würde ich ihn so gestalten:

*CPU: *Ryzen 7 3700X 
*CPU-Kühler*: Mugen 5
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
*RAM: *G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 

Bei Mindfactory kostet das aktuelle ~ 688,- Euro, bei der Bestellung zwischen 0-6 Uhr, entfallen die Versandkosten.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Darkshox (1. November 2019)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,wenn der Unterbau möglichst lang genutzt werden soll, würde ich ihn so gestalten:
> 
> *CPU: *Ryzen 7 3700X
> *CPU-Kühler*: Mugen 5
> ...



Das ist dann leider doch etwas zu viel =(


pc neu Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz
RAM: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38
Mainboard:  Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro
Netzteil:  be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4

Reicht den 500 Watt oder lieber das 600 ?

Vor allem im Bezug auf Grafikkarte Upgrade nächstes Jahr dann


----------



## Lordac (1. November 2019)

Servus,





Darkshox schrieb:


> Das ist dann leider doch etwas zu viel =(


du wolltest es wissen ! Man könnte natürlich "nur" 16GB RAM nehmen und sich beim Mainboard für ein B450 entscheiden, aber die acht Kerne haben halt ihren Aufpreis.

Die G.Skill Aegis sollen hier und da Probleme machen, deshalb würde ich die G.Skill RipJaws V nehmen.

Das Mainboard passt an sich, wenn es etwas günstiger sein soll, könnte man auch das Asrock B450 Pro4 oder ASRock B450M Pro4-F kaufen.

In der Regel ist man mit ~ 500 Watt beim Netzteil gut aufgestellt, wenn du bei FHD bleiben möchtest, brauchst du auch keine extrem starke Grafikkarte bei welcher dann mehr Watt sinnvoll sein können.
Die Netzteile mit ~ 600 Watt sind meist eine "Zwischenlösung" die man eigentlich nicht braucht.

Gruß Lordac

P.S. Noch etwas der Form halber, wenn du direkt auf einen Beitrag antwortest auf den du dich mehr oder weniger komplett beziehst, brauchst du kein Vollzitat. Das wäre ja so als wie wenn du im echten Leben alles wiederholst was dir dein Gegenüber gesagt hat, bevor du deine Antwort gibst !


----------



## Darkshox (1. November 2019)

Ok, würde dann so aussehen 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200
Mainboard: ASRock B450 Pro4
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4

pc neu Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Macht derzeit 322€

Eventuell noch ein gescheiten Kühler drauf ?


----------



## Lordac (1. November 2019)

Servus,





Darkshox schrieb:


> Eventuell noch ein gescheiten Kühler drauf ?


kann man machen, siehe # 211:


Lordac schrieb:


> *CPU-Kühler*: Ben Nevis Advanced*, *Brocken ECO Advanced *oder* Mugen 5



Gruß Lordac


----------



## Darkshox (1. November 2019)

Hab gerade gesehen das ich beim letzten Upgrade, wohl doch ein Netzteil gekauft hatte, hat ich irgendwie vergessen.

Es ist das hier

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de


Das müsste ja normal jetzt auch noch reichen.

Vielleicht könnte ich ja die 60€ in was anderes investieren


Eventuell sowas hier ?

Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB ab €' '94,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Aber dann auch nur wenn das Netzteil ausreicht, ansonsten wäre es zu teuer


----------



## Lordac (1. November 2019)

Servus,

das Netzteil reicht in jedem Fall, du musst dir kein neues kaufen!

Wie bist du denn auf die SSD von Samsung gekommen?! Sie ist zwar sehr gut, im Alltag wirst du davon aber nur selten etwas merken *klick*. Für den Preis der Samsung, würdest du bei nur wenig Aufpreis, mit der Crucial P1 die doppelte Kapazität bekommen!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Darkshox (1. November 2019)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Wie bist du denn auf die SSD von Samsung gekommen?! Sie ist zwar sehr gut, im Alltag wirst du davon aber nur selten etwas merken *klick*. Für den Preis der Samsung, würdest du bei nur wenig Aufpreis, mit der Crucial P1 die doppelte Kapazität bekommen!
> ...




Ehrlich gesagt schau ich da kurz auf geizhals rum und das wars auch schon ^^

Bin leider derzeit gar nicht mehr auf den neusten Stand

Sollte ich die SSD dann ganz weg lassen oder die nehmen die du vor geschlagen hast, weil des Geld hätte ich natürlich dann schon über


Mit der von dir vor geschlagene Platte wäre ich bei 393€


----------



## Lordac (1. November 2019)

Servus,

da du geschrieben hast genug Speicherplatz zu haben, würde ich nicht noch mehr kaufen.

Eine sinnvolle Investition wäre z.B. auf den Ryzen 5 3600 und MSI B450-A Pro Max zu wechseln.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Darkshox (1. November 2019)

Ja habe genug Platz 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200
Mainboard: MSI B450-A Pro Max


pc neu Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


So würde das ganze dann ausschauen 


Bis Dezember wird da sich wohl eh nix ändern, dann kann ich es ja so kaufen ?

Ein Bios Update muss ich da dann nicht machen, weil ich das nun ab und an gelesen habe, dass man das bei manchen CPU´s  machen müsste?


----------



## Lordac (2. November 2019)

Servus,

bei den MSI-Mainboards mit dem Zusatz "Max", ist das aktuelle BIOS drauf.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Darkshox (2. November 2019)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bei den MSI-Mainboards mit dem Zusatz "Max", ist das aktuelle BIOS drauf.
> 
> Gruß Lordac





Ok danke

Dan werde ich das wohl so wie oben angegeben kaufen 

Nun noch ne kurze frage, wenn ich den Ram und den kühler verbaue wird es da vielleicht Platzprobleme geben?


Danke für eure Mühe


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

Nö, das passt.


----------

